# Framing Nailer (Porter Cable)



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

If you are framing all day every day, go with the Hitachi or Bostitch. If you frame occasionally the PC is excellent (the 350MAG is lighter in weight than the 350) I use a Bostitch coil framer and am happy with it.


----------



## Lefty Lucy (Mar 23, 2006)

*3 1/2 X .162*

When the specs call out "all nails will be common nails". the FR350MAG will shoot a 16d common nail ( 3 1/2" X .162). The FR350A will only shoot a 3 1/2" X .148", not good enough for a lot of specs in places like California and Florida.


----------

